# Spur fitting - are they supposed to move up and down?



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

We had a thread on spurs recently. Find it and read. I use English spurs and they rest above your ankle bones. The actual spur has some flexibility. It can be bent to fit tighter, or pulled open to fit, so make sure that it is snug but doesn't pinch. Your spur straps buckle with the extra leather piece sticking out. So, on the RH side the extra leather stick out to the right, and vice versa, for the left side.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

A well-balanced western spur doesn't need a spur counter and sure doesn't need tie downs. I like my western spurs to hang just above the sole. I don't get custom spurs. They are wide enough to not pinch my boots/foot, nor too wide to be able to be pushed side to side.

My english spurs sit one inch above the sole, still below my "ankle bones" (lateral and medial malleoli).


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

mine


----------



## sorral3 (Jun 7, 2013)

If used correctly and riders heels and leg is in correct position the spur should rest on the spur ledge of the boot. I don't use any kind of tie down on my spurs and never had a problem. I prefer them this way so as if I am ever in a wreck or a bad way they will fold up against my boot. 

please don't take this as being mean, but when gear doesn't work properly, you need to get help from someone local that truely understands the gear and it's function to evaluate use and fit. There is a good chance you are doing something wrong.

good luck


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

We figured it out, through videos and trainer advice..
We were tying it to tight around the boot, which was the main cause. Once we loosened it it fit well and worked well too.
It's funny how the smallest things can mean a difference.


----------

